# 2012 Golf R Rising Blue VS Opti-Guard



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hello Guys ,

This brand new Golf R ( only one day old ) had minor paint issues which had to be corrected before any Coating was applied to it . Overall the condition was not bad considering, if I compare it to all the other Golf R's that I have done this would fall into the very good category.

Car on arrival



























During 









Snow foam to loosen contaminants which were stuck to the paint work complements of our Melbourne winter conditions









Some close up photos of scratches which this one day old car had 









Paint readings were taken to assess how much paint ( clear) there was to play with.


















Pretty consistant readings









Before 









After









Before









After









Before








After









50/50 tail lights 









50/50 Pillar









50/50 Wing Mirrors


















During wheel paint correction



























From this 









To this









Products used 



























Here are the final results of three days work and Opti-Guard enjoy !

I managed to get some outside shots of this car ( finally )




























































































































































































































































Thank you for reading

Best Regards

Mario

Coming up next !
BMW 540i 2008 model with 34000 Km !









*


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Love that Golf, nice work Mario :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Now that's how the car should look after being 1 day old

Great work mate :thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

good results i bet your winter is better then our summer at the mo raining here all the time


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great results, god i love that blue


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice deep blue colour Mario :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice work Mario! The car looks very nice and glossy! 
What did you use for snow foam? I'm still looking for a decent one to use.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there Mario :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Lovely colour and now the customer have an brand new car :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice:thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

That car is beautiful
Amazing finish aswell


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


AaronGTi said:



Love that Golf, nice work Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Aaron ,glad you like it mate :thumb:



Demetri said:



Now that's how the car should look after being 1 day old

Great work mate :thumb:

Click to expand...

Yes it should have but never is !

Thanks mate :thumb:



ffrs1444 said:



good results i bet your winter is better then our summer at the mo raining here all the time

Click to expand...

Thanks mate, yes they are warmer however, we have been having a cold spell lately nothing compared to UK ( I have lived there before so I know what cold means  )

Our weather is all over the place at the moment plenty of rain, we are in for scorching summer that's for sure !



Miguel Pestana said:



great results, god i love that blue 

Click to expand...

Thanks Miguel, yes I like that Blue as well .



Racer said:



Very nice deep blue colour Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks Rui ,love this colour myself :thumb:



-Raven- said:



Nice work Mario! The car looks very nice and glossy! 
What did you use for snow foam? I'm still looking for a decent one to use.

Click to expand...

Thanks Raven, yes thanks to the prep work and Opti-Guard !

It's called Nerta



DMH-01 said:



Good job there Mario :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thank you Dan :thumb:



Swell.gr said:



Lovely colour and now the customer have an brand new car :thumb:

Click to expand...

Better than new Mike :thumb:



tonyy said:



Looks very nice:thumb:

Click to expand...

Thank you Tony :thumb:



Chrissyronald said:



That car is beautiful
Amazing finish aswell

Click to expand...

Thank you Chrissy glad you like !

Thank you guys for all your kind comments !

Best Regards

Mario

*


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Golf looks stunning now, very nice job :thumb:.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

deni2 said:


> Golf looks stunning now, very nice job :thumb:.


*Thanks Deni , got there in the end 

Mario*


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

That's one lovely Golf!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

taffy said:


> That's one lovely Golf!


*Thank you very much :thumb:*


----------



## sstevexs (Mar 11, 2012)

Beautiful color beautifully finished !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

sstevexs said:


> Beautiful color beautifully finished !


*Agree, one of my favourite colours and thanks :thumb:*


----------



## silicon (Aug 21, 2012)

What a gorgeous blue! You sure make the most of it! Awesome.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work Mario:thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What a good-looking car - very smart indeed. :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> What a good-looking car - very smart indeed. :thumb:


*Thank you , glad you like it :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

silicon said:


> What a gorgeous blue! You sure make the most of it! Awesome.


*Thank you for your kind words !*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Great work Mario:thumb:


*Thank you Maxi-Milan:thumb:*


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Very very nice! Love the colour! :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Bristle Hound said:


> Very very nice! Love the colour! :thumb:


*Thank you , glad you like it mate :thumb:*


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome car in a great colour :thumb:


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely wet look finish Mario


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning finish.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

TopSport+ said:


> Awesome work!!


*Thanks buddy :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

jlw41 said:


> Awesome car in a great colour :thumb:


*Thanks mate :thumb:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mad Ad said:


> Lovely wet look finish Mario


*Thanks Adam :thumb:*


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

stunning car


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Ashtra said:


> stunning car


*Thank you Ashtra :thumb:*


----------

